# The Final Camera Shipment Numbers for 2017 Are In



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 1, 2018)

```
The final camera shipment numbers for 2017 are in and the year may show we’ve bottomed out in total shipments. 2017 saw an increase in total camera shipments, though 2016 was affected by the Kumamoto earthquake which caused supply chain issues for a lot of manufacturers.</p>
<p>The compact market continues to fall, but decline in shipments appears to be slowing considerably, even when you take the earthquake into account. This is an area Canon will continue to try and grow marketshare, as well as profitability with their G series compact cameras.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>DSLR sales accounted for about 65% of total shipments for the ILC segment, with mirrorless making up the other 35%. Adoption of mirrorless cameras is driven by Japan and Asia, as it’s approaching a 50/50 split in shipments. The split for DSLRs and mirrorless cameras in North America is about 85%/15%, and Europe is somewhere in between the two regions.</p>
<p>I don’t think we’ll see significant movement in the DSLR to mirrorless split in North America until Nikon enters the segment with DX and FX mirrorless cameras and Canon released a full frame mirrorless option and maybe an even higher end APS-C EOS M.</p>
<p>The death of the DSLR is still a long ways off.</p>
<p>You can read some further analysis at<a href="https://www.canonnews.com/the-2017-cipa-results-are-in"> Canon News</a>.</p>
<p> </p>
<p><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-33361" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-728x531.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="531" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-728x531.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-768x560.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-225x164.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_01-610x445.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /> <img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-33362" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-728x531.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="531" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-728x531.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-768x560.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-225x164.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_02-610x445.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /> <img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-33363" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-728x531.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="531" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-728x531.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-768x560.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-225x164.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-235x171.jpg 235w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/cipa2017_03-610x445.jpg 610w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> The death of the DSLR is still a long ways off.



Wait, wait...you're saying that Canon _isn't_ *******?  ???

;D


----------



## BillB (Feb 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The death of the DSLR is still a long ways off.
> ...



At least not as soon as some have thought, if the numbers mean anything.


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 1, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The death of the DSLR is still a long ways off.
> ...



But....they are *******. There was a 10% swing to mirrorless so of course Canon with their mirrorslappers are *******. I Canon are unable to even make mirrorless to match something successful like the M5 and M6....oh, hang on....


----------



## Talys (Feb 1, 2018)

Good to see. I wonder why DSLR vs Mirrorless preferences are very regional?

Could it be that there are more everyday opportunities for wildlife/sports photography in North America, than in Asia? I'm just throwing it out there, with absolutely no facts.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 1, 2018)

Talys said:


> Good to see. I wonder why DSLR vs Mirrorless preferences are very regional?
> 
> Could it be that there are more everyday opportunities for wildlife/sports photography in North America, than in Asia? I'm just throwing it out there, with absolutely no facts.



Canon has done some studies, and there is historical data as well. 

American and Europeans tend to see the larger DSLR's as being professional level cameras. They see the small bodies as being over priced point and shoot cameras.

Asia has traditionally been the first to adapt smaller form factor products, it may have been true at one time, anyway, that they fit the hands better.

Eventually, The US catches up with the smaller form factors introduced in Asia.


----------



## Tugela (Feb 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> The final camera shipment numbers for 2017 are in and the year may show we’ve bottomed out in total shipments. 2017 saw an increase in total camera shipments, though 2016 was affected by the Kumamoto earthquake which caused supply chain issues for a lot of manufacturers.</p>
> <p>The compact market continues to fall, but decline in shipments appears to be slowing considerably, even when you take the earthquake into account. This is an area Canon will continue to try and grow marketshare, as well as profitability with their G series compact cameras.</p>
> <p><!--more--></p>
> <p>DSLR sales accounted for about 65% of total shipments for the ILC segment, with mirrorless making up the other 35%. Adoption of mirrorless cameras is driven by Japan and Asia, as it’s approaching a 50/50 split in shipments. The split for DSLRs and mirrorless cameras in North America is about 85%/15%, and Europe is somewhere in between the two regions.</p>
> ...



The full stats are available here: http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-2017_e.pdf

Reading that, DSLR shipments dropped about 10% while MILC shipments increased by about 30%. The change is especially pronounced in North America, where MILC shipments jumped up by 46%. Of course MILCs have a lot of growth room in NA, which accounts for that, but the trend is extremely clear. There is a market change going on and it is gathering momentum. This is the reason why Nikon and Canon are likely to introduce some sort of high end MILC this year, they can see the numbers and the trends as well.

If those trends continue into 2018 (and with the probability of some significant developments in the MILC market, that is very likely), MILCs will account for 40-45% of the ILC market in 2018 and will probably overtake DSLRs in 2019.


----------



## Random Orbits (Feb 1, 2018)

Tugela said:


> The full stats are available here: http://www.cipa.jp/stats/documents/e/d-2017_e.pdf
> 
> Reading that, DSLR shipments dropped about 10% while MILC shipments increased by about 30%. The change is especially pronounced in North America, where MILC shipments jumped up by 46%. Of course MILCs have a lot of growth room in NA, which accounts for that, but the trend is extremely clear. There is a market change going on and it is gathering momentum. This is the reason why Nikon and Canon are likely to introduce some sort of high end MILC this year, they can see the numbers and the trends as well.
> 
> If those trends continue into 2018 (and with the probability of some significant developments in the MILC market, that is very likely), MILCs will account for 40-45% of the ILC market in 2018 and will probably overtake DSLRs in 2019.



Thom Hogan predicted 2019-2020.

http://www.sansmirror.com/newsviews/when-does-mirrorless-suppla.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2018)

Tugela said:


> If those trends continue...



So, you believe that one year represents a trend?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 1, 2018)

In other news, 2017 was a great year for mirrorless – the market segment hit a major milestone! Last year, unit shipments finally reached and surpassed the levels achieved.....in *2012*.

I did my part, bought an M6. 

Go MILCs!


----------

